# does ansul fire suppression system trigger building to have fire alarm?



## syarn (Jul 16, 2012)

2009 IBC

3100 sf, 1 story building;

restaurant use (A2);

no existing fire alarm or fire sprinkler system.

renovation is adding a grease producing char broiler so a type 1 hood with ansul system is being installed.

does a fire alarm system (per section 903 or 904) now also have to be installed to monitor the ansul system?


----------



## BSSTG (Jul 16, 2012)

Greetings,

Short answer is no. But why is there no sprinkler system? It sounds like it may be needed depending on the occ load.

BS


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2012)

No ..........


----------



## syarn (Jul 16, 2012)

thx u.

calculated an occupancy load of 89 persons back in 2009 during a previous renovation....


----------



## BSSTG (Jul 16, 2012)

Greetings,

Sounds like your good to go. I do em all the time like that for taco shacks and the like.

BS


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 16, 2012)

NO is it not required unless a fire alarm system is provided per NFPA 96 Section 10.6.2.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 16, 2012)

I just wired one up last week, no system F/A but this hood had a stand alone horn/strobe. H/S required by code?


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2012)

Maybe local???

CK

Is the bell inside the building or out???

If inside who is going to hear it when the building is closed???


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 16, 2012)

Not if the panel cover on the control actuator shows (Armed/Fired - Green/Red).  I believe "where provided" the system can be connected to the building system. (little late and just read others...nice to see consensus at work


----------



## fireguy (Jul 20, 2012)

NFPA 72  requires the system trip the fire alarm,but only if already equiped with a fire alarm.


----------



## syarn (Jul 23, 2012)

thx u all.


----------



## Truck3capt (Sep 12, 2019)

FM William Burns said:


> Not if the panel cover on the control actuator shows (Armed/Fired - Green/Red).  I believe "where provided" the system can be connected to the building system. (little late and just read others...nice to see consensus at work


I know this is resurrecting an old post but I'm not having any luck. I've got a small restaurant with a hood suppression system and no required fire alarm.  If I'm understanding you correctly the panel cover just needs to indicate if the system is armed or has fired?  I know we've had inspectors in the past require a single horn/strobe for systems where the building didn't require a FAS but had a hood suppression system.  I just can't find any codifying language that seems to require it.  There is nothing in our local requirements but I know some jurisdictions require it.


----------



## cda (Sep 12, 2019)

No fire alarm required or bell or,,


Unless you are talking paint booth 


Thank jack in box or whatever fast food place, they have a hood system but no fire alarm/ normally


----------



## Truck3capt (Sep 12, 2019)

cda said:


> No fire alarm required or bell or,,
> 
> 
> Unless you are talking paint booth
> ...



Yep.  It's typically the small fast food joints.  I did notice some language in NFPA 17A that seemed to require something if the actuator is electronic and there is no visible way to determine if the system is charged/armed as WB noted above.


----------

